# How's the cable management for a noob?



## camoxiong (Mar 8, 2012)

The title said it all.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2012)

That case doesn't make it easy- you can run your front panel wiring under your 24pin and along the front and bottom edge of the motherboard.... that will help a little


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> That case doesn't make it easy- you can run your front panel wiring under your 24pin and along the front and bottom edge of the motherboard.... that will help a little



Thanks, I'm working this computer at school and my teacher said I have a really nice cable management for a beginner. I'm still in high school and I'm a senior. I am taking a Computer Tech/Networking ROP Class at school. My teacher enter me in a ROP challenge competition.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2012)

The key thing to think about is "how can I make it look better" and make some small changes here and there.... you will get more into it and your skills will improve the more you work with it.

Getting ideas by looking at what other have done helps too


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> The key thing to think about is "how can I make it look better" and make some small changes here and there.... you will get more into it and your skills will improve the more you work with it.
> 
> Getting ideas by looking at what other have done helps too



Ok, thanks. I have had only build 3 computers.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Mar 8, 2012)

This old case lacks any cable management holes. You could use some cable ties to make it look better, since your cables aren't sleeved. But it won't be MUCH better in the end.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 9, 2012)

Ramo1203 said:


> This old case lacks any cable management holes. You could use some cable ties to make it look better, since your cables aren't sleeved. But it won't be MUCH better in the end.



ok


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 9, 2012)

Adhesive-backed cable tie mounts would help tie down some of those cables.


----------



## afw (Mar 9, 2012)

quite good, looking at the case uve got... airflow is not restricted ... and lot of space ... 

but if you wanna make it look good u have to cut out some holes and also get some sleeved extension cables ... but if the case doesnt come with a side window panel then there is no point ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 9, 2012)

Turn your hard drive around and have it in the drive bay backwards.  Other than that it looks good for the case used.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 9, 2012)

turning the HDD around would help, you can route the cables from the front, if they're long enough. As for the IDE cable, you can try some origami on it and fold it up and out of the way a bit, but kinda hard to do with that case I guess. Or find some rounded ones, or make them rounded. Split the cable into 4 - 8 sections (very carefully) stack them on top of each other, and wrap in electrical tape or some other tape and some zip ties. http://www.overclock.net/t/5846/round-ide-cable-guide

as for the case cables, you can have those run along the edge of the motherboard, maybe even tuck it under it. And slack can be hidden above the optical drive bays.

overall not bad... its pretty hard to manage cables in a case like that.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2012)

It will cost you many hours (and obscenities when you realize that you forgot to push a wire under the board and now you have to remove the board again) but even with old cases with no provisions for cable management is possible to get good results.   


I went from this:







To this:









Also, a great source of CM ideas: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48836


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 9, 2012)

TRWOV, what's that small black cable going to the PATA cable?


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2012)

A CD-ROM activity sensor


----------



## theonedub (Mar 10, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> It will cost you many hours (and obscenities when you realize that you forgot to push a wire under the board and now you have to remove the board again) but even with old cases with no provisions for cable management is possible to get good results.
> 
> 
> I went from this:
> ...



Good work,


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks to all you guys for giving me advices, this is a school project and was done at school. This is my first time managing cables, so I suck at it. Like Norton said, I'll get better when I can learn more.


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> The title said it all.
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2hx0vtl.jpg



Not to be a dick, But you call that cable management? Looks like your computer sneezed! 
Take some time to think about it, Look for places and ways to hide wires and rout them trough the case.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 10, 2012)

trickson said:


> Not to be a dick, But you call that cable management? Looks like your computer sneezed!
> Take some time to think about it, Look for places and ways to hide wires and rout them trough the case.



I don't want to argue on the internet, but I'm still a beginner


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> I don't want to argue on the internet, but I'm still a beginner



I know you are we all were once. Just keep looking at your case the wires and you will see better ways to do what you are doing. It takes time just don't give up.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 10, 2012)

trickson said:


> I know you are we all were once. Just keep looking at your case the wires and you will see better ways to do what you are doing. It takes time just don't give up.



Thanks, I am looking at cable management cases in this forum and videos on youtube


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Thanks, I am looking at cable management cases in this forum and videos on youtube



Some times it is not going to be avoidable to see wires here and there. Mine is like this, But I keep trying. Some of the guys on here have it down and man there stuff looks so clean it makes me want to take a sledge hammer to mine! But I keep trying. 

View attachment 45173

My case much like my system are very old both very old. this is a some what old picture too. I plan to redo this case soon.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 10, 2012)

trickson said:


> Some times it is not going to be avoidable to see wires here and there. Mine is like this, But I keep trying. Some of the guys on here have it down and man there stuff looks so clean it makes me want to take a sledge hammer to mine! But I keep trying.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45173&d=1326063962



Yeah, I get that too. Guys in here are pros.


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Yeah, I get that too. Guys in here are pros.


Yeah there are some real professional case modders and builders here, I am just a noob.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 10, 2012)

trickson said:


> Yeah there are some real professional case modders and builders here, I am just a noob.



Haha, yeah.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 10, 2012)

What you could do.... is cut cable management wholes and route the cables behind the motherboard Tray. You could then get grommet edging for the sharp edges on the wholes to give it a finished look. 
You didn't do too bad for your first time. Everyone goes through a learning phase with this. 
The other way if you don't want to cut wholes.... is to cable sleeve your power supply. Make the wires uniform and nice looking. If you can't hide them this will help!

Or just buy a cheap case with cable management wholes in it. They do sell them like this one.....http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/classic_series/beta_evo

About 30 Bucks but it will allow you to hide everything if your that concerned with it. Nice first job though bud way to go!!!


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 10, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> What you could do.... is cut cable management wholes and route the cables behind the motherboard Tray. You could then get grommet edging for the sharp edges on the wholes to give it a finished look.
> You didn't do too bad for your first time. Everyone goes through a learning phase with this.
> The other way if you don't want to cut wholes.... is to cable sleeve your power supply. Make the wires uniform and nice looking. If you can't hide them this will help!
> 
> ...



I wish I can cut the case, but it's a school project computer.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 10, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> I wish I can cut the case, but it's a school project computer.



You are not even going to consider getting a handful of the cable tie mounts I suggested?


----------



## trickson (Mar 10, 2012)

You need cable ties and to rout your cables behind things such as the MB tray. I just done some work on mine today and this is what it looks like now.View attachment 46134
View attachment 46136
Even with this case as it is I have limited wire site, Yes you can see them but it looks far cleaner now. took one hour to do.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 11, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> I wish I can cut the case, but it's a school project computer.



Ahh didn't see that..... well the bad news is for everyone sometimes we run across things that are just not perfect. But for what you had to work with you did a great job!!!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 11, 2012)

trickson said:


> You need cable ties and to rout your cables behind things such as the MB tray. I just done some work on mine today and this is what it looks like now.http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46134&d=1331409816
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=46136&d=1331409846
> Even with this case as it is I have limited wire site, Yes you can see them but it looks far cleaner now. took one hour to do.



Time for a good dusting and wipe down.


----------



## trickson (Mar 11, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Time for a good dusting and wipe down.



I did what I could I am so tired now.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 11, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> You are not even going to consider getting a handful of the cable tie mounts I suggested?



It's the weekend, I'll do it on Monday.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 11, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Ahh didn't see that..... well the bad news is for everyone sometimes we run across things that are just not perfect. But for what you had to work with you did a great job!!!



Thanks.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 11, 2012)

hmm... what are the specs of that rig you built? Me tinkering with comps in high school quickly led to me being Tech Support for the whole school my Jr. and Sr. years lol.


----------



## camoxiong (Mar 12, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> hmm... what are the specs of that rig you built? Me tinkering with comps in high school quickly led to me being Tech Support for the whole school my Jr. and Sr. years lol.



We're using a AMD Athlon @ 3.0ghz, 4gb ddr3 1333mhz, WD Caviar Blue 250gb, Antec Green Series 380w, and a Antec 300 case.


----------

